# Need help viper keyless entry/alarm



## tomjoetom (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a 350z with the viper system model number 5701 when i start the car it will not turn the car off anyone know what the problem is


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tomjoetom said:


> I have a 350z with the viper system model number 5701 when i start the car it will not turn the car off anyone know what the problem is


 You mean by remote?

Mods he posted a better topic in another thread, so this is a double post(can we clean it up?) Thanks! :wave:


----------

